# Using & linking a master data sheet in Excel 2003



## holly00 (Jul 27, 2007)

How can I correctly use a master data sheet in Excel and link the data to other 'slave' sheets? I have tried a few things and here is where I am stuck:

1. How do I bring across any newly created records from the master into the other slave sheets & exclude blanks and errors?
Even if I use =IF(ISBLANK(A2)," ",A2), for some reason the cell is not considered to be blank and sorts as a '0' cell in the slave sheet.

2. How do I ensure the slave sheet will read new master data no matter how many records are added to the master?

3. Is it best to use VLOOKUP or just link the cells?

4. How do I ensure sorting data in the master or the slave is not a problem?

Any help or tips would be much appreciated!
Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Are you also trying to lookup specific values within the master sheet as well in the slave sheet?


----------



## holly00 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for your reply jimr,
I'm not sure I understand the question completely... I want the slave sheet to lookup some of the data (columns) from all of the records (rows) in the master sheet. There is no need to lookup specific values. Does that answer your question?
Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Enter something like this in the master sheet: =IF(ISBLANK(Sheet1!A1)," ",Sheet1!A1) (in this case, the master can be Sheet2, Sheet3.... - if it is in another workbook entirely, then you need to list the full location).


----------



## holly00 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks again,
Do you mean enter the formula in the master sheet or the slave sheet? I used this formula originally in the slave sheet and the problem is the slave sheet doesn't recognise the blanks as blanks. I have attached a sample spreadsheet with the master as one sheet and the slave as another. I have sorted the slave and the blank rows that have the formula in them are not sorted to the end of the data, but are in between the alphas and numerics for some reason.
Any ideas why that might be happening and how to get rid of it?
Help is much appreciated!!!!!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes, what I called the master is what you are calling the slave - sorry.
As for sorting, well, the best I can do is to suggest a free add-in for Excel from http://www.asap-utilities.com/ (I use this constantly). It has an advanced sort that lets you sort, among other things, an alphanumeric string based on the numeric portions. This will put the blanks at the bottom in a descending sort, but, since it ignores the alpha part, your data going down will be ...700, 570P, 560P, 500...


----------

